

Python open-source tool that generates images with a URL - rydgel
https://github.com/Rydgel/Fake-images-please

======
TazeTSchnitzel
I have to say, I'm somewhat disappointed that "fakeimg.pl" isn't actually
powered by a perl script with the same name, but by Python.

~~~
rydgel
You are not the first one to tell me that.

------
DieBuche
Older similiar service: <http://placehold.it/>

~~~
hythloday
There's also the lovely and whimsical <http://placekitten.com/>

~~~
tiles
Also <http://placedog.com/> and for the refined taste, <http://placebear.com/>
.

------
nealabq
Link to the project page (nice simple design): <http://fakeimg.pl/>

------
georgebashi
I whipped up something similar in Go recently. There's no README yet, but it
uses cgo to link to ImageMagick for resizing, and serves up a folder of jpgs.

<https://github.com/georgebashi/pugholder> (edit: you can see it running at
<http://pugholder.com/>)

------
kingkool68
The one that started them all <http://dummyimage.com/>

------
poissonpie
nice work. shameless plug for placeguitar that i put together a while ago -
also in python. On github <https://github.com/poissonpie/Place-Guitar>

------
zemanel
did a fork where i'm adding a "geek mode" for generating images based on the
XKCD map <http://xkcd.com/1110/> tiles , but it's gonna take a while

------
camus
génial ! i was searching for something like that , i'll try to make a django
app out of it asap . cheers.

